# Ryse - Son of Rome (PC) Maussteuerung



## 4WHEELGAMER (13. November 2014)

Kann man bei RYSE mit der linken Maustaste laufen und durch die Bewegung der Maus nach links oder rechts den Charakter steuern? Also bei Watch Dogs klappt´s. Geht RYSE auch im Fenstermodus?


----------

